# KL offer pending



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Waiting on KL offer. hopefully in range 45-48K a month. On the face of it, sounds a fairly good offer, 1 school age child at the higher age range , international school is going to cost 100k a year from what I see. I figure factor that in and an average apartment at 3-4K a month, my disposable income will not be that great or not much more than now, particularly first 180 days @ 28% + tax. Am I missing any tricks, IE way to provide a non malaysian child a very good education in KL at the higher age range for less than 100K a year ?. All figures in MYR. Thanks


----------

